# What happens if planning expires



## manwithvan (9 Nov 2009)

Hi I have a simple planning question 
I have planning permission for the refurbishment of an existing old house.
Although I did not need planning for the house, I applied for planning so that I could avail of the grants.

My question is should I enact the planning now... (It runs out next year)
And do nothing to the house..., which is still standing and still has a roof on it.

What happens next year when the planning runs out?... can the council do anything to me as the house would still be intact with a roof on it… but still in disrepair.

Or am i better off just letting the planning lapse and doing the work to the house outside the planning system.... it is just fixing up the existing house.


----------



## Complainer (9 Nov 2009)

a) What grants are you referring to?
b) Is the house derilict, or causing a nuisance to neighbours?


----------



## onq (10 Nov 2009)

The only question is why didn't you refurbish the house after going to so much trouble to make the house eligible for the grants.

You may, if you wish, apply for an extension of duration for the permission, within a year of the expiry date and having completed the majority of the work.

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## RKQ (11 Nov 2009)

manwithvan said:


> Or am i better off just letting the planning lapse and doing the work to the house outside the planning system.... it is just fixing up the existing house.


 
This is rarely the answer. 

If you required planning permission for a septic tank or alterations to the site entrance with the public road. Then I strongly advise you start the work asap but planning laspe'.

Either if its a house in an urban area it must be of more value to you as a habital house - surely you could rent it?

There is enough decay in this country so IMO refurbish the house.


----------

